# Sticky  Sony BRAVIA DAV-DZ170 Home Theater System



## Reviews Bot

*Sony BRAVIA DAV-DZ170 Home Theater System*

*Description:*
Add the cinematic thrill of surround sound to your TV viewing experience with this 5.1-channel BRAVIA theater system. Fusing style with performance, this 5.1-channel surround sound system features a built-in DVD player and 1000 watts of home theater power. You can also connect your iPod or other digital music player via the front USB port. In addition to Digital Cinema Auto Calibration which optimizes speaker placement in just 30 seconds, you can use the HDMI interface to upscale your DVD media to near-1080p quality.

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Sony*EAN*0027242781672*Feature*1000 watts of 5.1-channel surround sound
DVD upscaling to near-HD picture quality via HDMI
BRAVIA Sync controls compatible devices with just one remote
Digital Cinema Audio Calibration for quick speaker set-up
Easy Setup Disc is included to guide you through the setup process
1000 watt (167x5+165 3ohm, 1kHz, 10%THD) 5.1 channel surround sound
BRAVIA Sync controls compatible devices w/ one remote2
DVD upscaling to near HD picture quality via HDMI 1
Easy Set-up Disc is included to guide you through the set-up process*Item Height*16.3 inches*Item Length*17.8 inches*Item Width*21.8 inches*Label*Sony*Manufacturer*Sony*MPN*DAVDZ170*NumberOfItems*1*Package Height*16 inches*Package Length*21.8 inches*Package Weight*35.05 pounds*Package Width*18 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*DAVDZ170*ProductGroup*Speakers*ProductTypeName*HOME_THEATER_SYSTEM_OR_HTIB*Publisher*Sony*SKU*212829*Studio*Sony*Title*Sony BRAVIA DAV-DZ170 Home Theater System*UPC*027242781672*UPCList - UPCListElement*027242781672*Item Weight*35 pounds*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*DAVDZ170*Model*DAVDZ170*Color*Black*Department*Electronics*Warranty*1 Year limited


----------

